# Who makes their bed???



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 21, 2008)

Hi!!!

  Not a thing to do with cooking, my apologies.  But I could not resist to ask this question!  I'm pass by my bed and realize that although I keep a rather clean house, I hate making my bed, hate it!  So my bed always looks well slept in.  I have met folks and have friends that make their bed religously, I mean the first thing they do upon waking is 'MAKE THE BED'.

How many of you actually make your bed every day?  The only time my bed gets made is when I put clean sheets on, am I lazy or what???


----------



## middie (Oct 21, 2008)

No way. It's just gonna get messed up again later anyway so I just close the door. I'm lazy.


----------



## Callisto in NC (Oct 21, 2008)

I made my bed this weekend because my daughter was having a party at the house.  I'll do it again, the next time we have a party at the house.


----------



## deelady (Oct 21, 2008)

I'm the same way....I usually only make my bed completely when we will have company and theres a chance someone might go upstairs to view the house (new house) other than that or an occasional cleaning spree...very occasional!


----------



## smoke king (Oct 21, 2008)

Sorry-I guess I'm the "Felix Unger" here-can't even think about leaving the bedroom in the AM until I make the bed!-My Mom would be so proud!!


----------



## Dave Hutchins (Oct 21, 2008)

Two things influence my bed making first and foremost was my mother (My she rest in peace) would have snatched me bald headed if I had not made my bed
The second influence was my drill instructor in boot camp he made a LASTING!!!!!!!! impression on me on making a bed. I make a military bed every morning habit I guess


----------



## B'sgirl (Oct 21, 2008)

I make it when I wash the sheets. I leave in unmade in the hopes that I might get a nap that day. (-:


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> Hi!!!
> 
> Not a thing to do with cooking, my apologies. But I could not resist to ask this question! I'm pass by my bed and realize that although I keep a rather clean house, I hate making my bed, hate it! So my bed always looks well slept in. I have met folks and have friends that make their bed religously, I mean the first thing they do upon waking is 'MAKE THE BED'.
> 
> How many of you actually make your bed every day? The only time my bed gets made is when I put clean sheets on, am I lazy or what???


This is the off topic forum, so you don't need to apologize!

No, I usually do not make my bed.  I always feel better getting into a nicely made bed, so I really should make it, but about all I do it pull the covers up so that the dog doesn't get dirt on the sheets when he jumps on the bed.

My mom (who did make her bed) had a cute little sign in her bedroom.  It had a picture of a Spuds Mackenzie type dog and it said (do this in a Dirty Harry voice), "Go ahead.  Make my bed."  

Barbara


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 22, 2008)

Wow, I'm so glad to read this thread. I never make my bed except when I change the sheets, but I thought it was my dirty little secret and that I was the only one. I _do_ change my sheets a lot because I love fresh sheets and I use nice, tight hospital corners, too. 

In the same vein, how many here use a top sheet? I always do for my bed but my kids just use a fitted bottom sheet and a comforter on top. Of course, the comforter has a cover that gets washed regularly. What about ya'll?


----------



## Mama (Oct 22, 2008)

This may sound strange but I have to make my bed before I get in it. It can go unmade all day long but at bedtime, I have to get all of the wrinkles out and make it up all nice and neat and then climb in. It must be some sort of psychological disorder or something but I just can't sleep in an unmade bed.     Oh, and I have to have a top sheet too!


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to have a top sheet.  James couldn't care less, but I don't like the feel of the blanket right against me, I have to feel that cool sheet.  When it is hot, I think the top sheet makes me feel cooler (sometimes all I use is the top sheet), but when it is cold, I think it helps hold the heat from the blankets in better.  

Barbara


----------



## VeraBlue (Oct 22, 2008)

I make it every day....always did when I was a kid, my mom insisted on it.  There was a few years when I let it go when my own kids were very small, but not the case any longer.  The rooms in my home are small and unkempt beds just makes the mess seem more unmanageable.


----------



## suziquzie (Oct 22, 2008)

I dont make it as soon as I get out, but usually when I go to get ready after a shower. 
DH does not make it. ever. 
Sometimes I make it right before I get in for the night.... call me OCD but I can't get in an unmade bed and sleep.


----------



## roxanam (Oct 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow, I'm so glad to read this thread. I never make my bed except when I change the sheets, but I thought it was my dirty little secret and that I was the only one. I _do_ change my sheets a lot because I love fresh sheets and I use nice, tight hospital corners, too.
> 
> In the same vein, how many here use a top sheet? I always do for my bed but my kids just use a fitted bottom sheet and a comforter on top. Of course, the comforter has a cover that gets washed regularly. What about ya'll?


 

Same here


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 22, 2008)

Mama said:


> This may sound strange but I have to make my bed before I get in it. It can go unmade all day long but at bedtime, I have to get all of the wrinkles out and make it up all nice and neat and then climb in. It must be some sort of psychological disorder or something but I just can't sleep in an unmade bed.  Oh, and I have to have a top sheet too!


 
Ok.. you win the prize!!!  One thing to make a bed in the morning, but to make it up right before you retire, borderline crazy!!!    I'm joking!!!  

I enjoy reading your responses!  I know a few of you mentioned the feel of fresh sheets - I could not agree more!!!


----------



## Saphellae (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't know anyone who would want to get into a dirty bed, so I think everyone likes fresh sheets.


----------



## pacanis (Oct 22, 2008)

I make my bed every morning. Of course, there's different levels of "made" 
I have a waterbed. I pull the sheet and comforter up over everything, no tucking. The cat likes to sleep under the covers during the day and he can get under the covers easier  That's my story and I'm sticking to it


----------



## LEFSElover (Oct 22, 2008)

never saw this thread.
I never used to.
didn't see the point, just gonna get back in later right?
one day the neighbor kid came over to help us do eggs for Easter.  she ended up eating the whole can or smoked oysters but that's a different subject.
anyway, her mom came to retrieve her, and we started talking.
somehow the subject of bed making came up.
let me know she'd been in my house when I didn't know it.
but, after wondering about that, I reheard her comment.
"yea, you don't make your bed...."  I thought, ''what?'' how dare her say that, how dare her know that, how dare her embarrass me and bring that to my attention and the attention of her mother too, who's other name was Mrs. Clean?
From that day forward, as soon as I get out of bed, no matter the time of day even 4:00 am, I get out and make it. Husband even gives me a hard time cause there are tons of pillows on it and he'll say, "honey, I'm just gonna have to take them all off, it's okay to make the bed but leave off the pillows."  my thoughts are, the bed's not made unless the pillows, all 839 of them, are in place.
I even make the kids beds when I'm there at their houses.  No, really...........

reminds me, I gotta change our sheets today....thanks for the reminder


----------



## texasgirl (Oct 22, 2008)

I make mine every day. If I don't work, I make it while cleaning. If I'm working, I make it before I go to bed, lol. I HAVE to have sheets and blankets straight. DH thinks I'm psychotic with this and LOVES to throw the covers off right after I make it, lol JERK!! LOL


----------



## Adillo303 (Oct 22, 2008)

As I leave in the AM (About 4:45 AM) there are two labs and DW in the bed. I would get in trouble if I made it. When I get home it is usually made.

AC


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Wow, I'm so glad to read this thread. I never make my bed except when I change the sheets, but I thought it was my dirty little secret and that I was the only one. I _do_ change my sheets a lot because I love fresh sheets and I use nice, tight hospital corners, too.
> 
> In the same vein, how many here use a top sheet? I always do for my bed but my kids just use a fitted bottom sheet and a comforter on top. Of course, the comforter has a cover that gets washed regularly. What about ya'll?


 
 I do the same thing no top sheet no blanket. We have down comforters ones for summer and ones for winter. I have two duvets on each of them so my comforters stay pure white since you dont wash down comforters. When I change the sheets and wash duvets I put the comforters out on a line I especially like how they smell when they have been outside on a cold day. It's the best sleeping to me this is how the Germans and Aussies do it.


----------



## jpmcgrew (Oct 22, 2008)

Oh, and no I do not exactly make the bed  I do shake comforter straight and straighten pillows. I also got rid of all the extra pillows those are just a waste of time to me.


----------



## JMediger (Oct 22, 2008)

I fit into the "can't get in unless it's made" category.  If I leave [for work] before DH, I know it won't get made and it just bugs me all day.  I'll make it before we go to bed that night.  I think it's the feel of wrinkley sheets on my legs that bothers me ...

We use a top sheet too.  In the summer, that's all DH uses.  I like the weight of a blanket so I use our quilt too ...


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 22, 2008)

As I said, I don't really make mine, but I kind of do (pull everything up, just don't always tuck everything in).  I do like everything to be nice and smooth before getting back into bed though, so before I get in, I smooth out the fitted sheet, then I readjust the top sheet and blanket/comforter, putting them back on, so I do understand those who make the bed before getting in for the night.

Barbara


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

I have to make my bed, out of self defense!  

If I don't, the dogs will sneak on it during the day and curl up on the sheets right by my pillow.  Then at night I will sneeze, wheeze and scratch!  So, I make sure it is totally made and covered with a sheet we remove at night.  They are trained (for the most part not to be on the bed when we are in it, but during the day is a totally different story!


----------



## pdswife (Oct 22, 2008)

We have a waterbed...so we need to pull  the covers up every morning or it loses it's heat but other than that...only when we have company


----------



## DramaQueen (Oct 22, 2008)

*I have to make my bed every day.  I'm not comfortable if I don't.   I have a beautifully decorated bedroom and because my house is small it can be seen from the living room.   I wait til after I've had my coffee, breakfast and e-mail.  Then the first thing I do to start my day is make the bed.  I sleep  alone so it doesn't get messed up too much.  *


----------



## BigDog (Oct 22, 2008)

I don't, which drives DW up the wall. I "straighten" it out a bit, but feel the way many others here have said, it's just going to get all jumbled up again. DW is notorious for making the bed, and if I am home always drags me into the picture of making it. Perhaps she is hoping it'll rub off on me, making up the bed. Good luck with that. Not likely.


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 22, 2008)

who me????? couldn't be.........it gets made on Thursdays when Ludmilla comes..........she doesn't do dishes or clean the counters (why, I don't know........maybe the the landlady told her not to) so she might as well make the bed.........it's a big king-sized bed and you are in a different country when you roll to the other side...........oh, i have to have a top sheet........drives me nuts in Germany when that all they provide is a comforter to cover with..........


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 22, 2008)

oh, I forgot to add that when it gets cold in the winter..........please......invest in some flannel sheets.......you will think that you are stepping into a warm, embracing cocoon.......yes, they are $$$ but get them at the end of the  cold season.......only wash them in warm water.......you will Love them........I promise....... and they make great gifts........thought that my in-laws were going to kiss my feet when I gave them a set for Christmas a few years ago..........


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 22, 2008)

Listen to Expat - flannel sheets are heavenly in the winter. The first cold snap finds me dragging out the flannel sheets for all the beds. I love them.

Here's another question while we're on the topic of beds: what kind of sheets does everybody prefer? I want only 100% cotton sheets or (gulp) pure linen. (I can't afford to _buy_ pure linen sheets, but I made some once when I found a great deal on some linen fabric and they are my favorite sheets, bar none.) I like high thread count cotton because they last longer, but I don't like the sateen ones that seem to dominate the market. The perfect cotton sheet for me is thick and just a little bit scratchy - like the ones from when I was a kid. What about ya'll?


----------



## expatgirl (Oct 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> Listen to Expat - flannel sheets are heavenly in the winter. The first cold snap finds me dragging out the flannel sheets for all the beds. I love them.
> 
> Here's another question while we're on the topic of beds: what kind of sheets does everybody prefer? I want only 100% cotton sheets or (gulp) pure linen. (I can't afford to _buy_ pure linen sheets, but I made some once when I found a great deal on some linen fabric and they are my favorite sheets, bar none.) I like high thread count cotton because they last longer, but I don't like the sateen ones that seem to dominate the market. The perfect cotton sheet for me is thick and just a little bit scratchy - like the ones from when I was a kid. What about ya'll?



will definitely have to look into a set of pure linen sheets, Fisher's Mom.......thanks!!!!


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 22, 2008)

You won't thank me when you find out how much they cost, Expat.


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 22, 2008)

Hey Fisher's Mom... go start you're own thread!!!  I'm playing, please don't take me seriuosly! I love the addition of what kind of sheets!!!!

Actually, I recently procured a set of Egyptian Cotton 800 count sheets and they are heavenly!!! I have not put any other sheets on the bed since I got these things! The softest, sturdiest sheets I have ever owned and they only cost me $40!!!!


----------



## QSis (Oct 22, 2008)

Here are another 5 pages of answers to the question, from last year http://www.discusscooking.com/forums/f26/do-you-make-your-bed-every-morning-34785.html

Lee


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Flannel makes me claustrophobic (what doesn't?).  A few years ago I made myself some nice roomy and snuggly flannel PJ's and I would get panic attacks every time I wore them to bed!  I guess it doesn't breathe enough.  I have tried the sheets and they aren't as bad, but still not a pleasant experience.  

I have to have a top sheet and two comforters in the winter, only the top sheet in the summer.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 22, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> Hey Fisher's Mom... go start you'r own thread!!!  I'm playing, please don't take me seriuosly!
> 
> Actually, I recently procured a set of Egyptian Cotton 800 count sheets and they are heavenly!!!  I have not put any other sheets on the bed since I got these things!  The softest, sturdiest sheets I have ever owned and they only cost me $40!!!!


You got a hugely good deal!!! Isn't it just the best feeling slipping into a bed with fabulous sheets? But you're right, I did kinda hijack this great thread ... I'll behave now.


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 22, 2008)

Fisher's Mom said:


> You got a hugely good deal!!! Isn't it just the best feeling slipping into a bed with fabulous sheets? But you're right, I did kinda hijack this great thread ... I'll behave now.


 
Oh, I don't mind at all Fisher's Mom.  I was being funny but it is hard to pull off sometimes in writing.  I hate to offend anybody! 

LPBeier - Sorry, had no clue this was already done.


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Oct 22, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> Oh, I don't mind at all Fisher's Mom.  I was being funny but it is hard to pull off sometimes in writing.  I hate to offend anybody!
> 
> LPBeier - Sorry, had no clue this was already done.


Oh no, you didn't offend at all!!!! I knew you were joking, but it was funny because it was true!


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 22, 2008)

I'm glad you understand!  And BTW - I got the sheets at Overstock.com.  They are having a huge sheet sell off.  I may get another set!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Some Like it Hot said:


> LPBeier - Sorry, had no clue this was already done.



I think that should go to QSis, not me.  And I wouldn't worry - that was awhile ago and it is interesting to see new answers!


----------



## Some Like it Hot (Oct 22, 2008)

You are right! I'm just making a mess!!! Sorry LPBeier, sorry Qsis!!!!


----------



## LPBeier (Oct 22, 2008)

Relax, SL, you are doing just fine!


----------



## Mama (Oct 22, 2008)

Well, I'm off to Overstock.com to get some sheets......................





Some Like it Hot said:


> I'm glad you understand! And BTW - I got the sheets at Overstock.com. They are having a huge sheet sell off. I may get another set!


----------



## QSis (Oct 22, 2008)

No prob, Some Like...  - welcome aboard!

Lee


----------



## babetoo (Oct 22, 2008)

always straighten everything out. but take a nap every day so is really a waste of time. would never think of not having a top sheet . light comforter in summer. top sheet electric blanket comforter in winter. 
i too love the egyptian cotton and anything above 300 thread count. 

i bought a set from overstock that was 1000 thread count. wonderful .


----------



## busyfingers (Oct 22, 2008)

We have a rule at our house,  that the last person to get up in the morning is the one that makes the bed.

Usually it is my DH that gets to do it....he is retired so most of the time he is up last.

I have always said if I had a maid, one of her duties would be fresh, clean sheets EVERY day. I just love getting into a bed that is just freshly made up with clean bed linens.


----------



## elaine l (Oct 22, 2008)

I ALWAYS make my bed.  I can't stand the thought or look of a rumpled bed.  If I take a nap, I remake the bed.


----------



## Michelemarie (Oct 23, 2008)

Last one out of bed makes it every morning - my teenage daughter does the same and I am making my four year old do the same too!


----------



## Maverick2272 (Oct 23, 2008)

I make the bed every morning, bugs me if it isn't made. I don't think I have every actually seen the wife make it, just maybe straighten it up some. And I do use military corners and all, just like my dad (Marine) taught me.


----------



## mikki (Oct 24, 2008)

I pull the blankets and sheet up so it "looks" made,I could care less if it's totally neat, as long as I can cover up I don't care what it looks like. Hubby has to have it all straight and neat before he goes to sleep so it made then. DD just rolls out of bed and closes the door. If friends are coming over she does straighten them.


----------



## sattie (Oct 24, 2008)

Somebody is always sleeping in my bed!  DH is a night owl.  I am almost a night owl but usually hit the sac around 1 - 3 am.  DH don't get up till 1 pm or so.  My bed is messy and only is made up when the sheets are changed.  I think a room looks better when the bed is made.  I just close my eyes as I walk through so I don't see it!


----------



## Barbara (Oct 24, 2008)

i love this thread and remember the one from last year. Yes, I have to make my bed or who knows what will happen. I also am on a search for the softest sheets. My current favorites are like t - shirt material, wonderful.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 24, 2008)

sattie said:


> ...I think a room looks better when the bed is made. I just close my eyes as I walk through so I don't see it!


My best friend and her family just moved.  There is only one bathroom in the house, and you have to go through the master bedroom to get to it.  Christi said, "I'm going to have to make sure I keep my bed made."  I responded, "You'll either have to make your bed or only invite family and good friends over!"

Barbara


----------



## lifesaver (Oct 24, 2008)

i used to make my bed every morning as soon as i got up but almost 2 years ago i became disabled and now i have a house keeper that does it for me.


----------



## dave the baker (Oct 25, 2008)

Army training sticks with you, like it or not.  Also hang my clothes in the closet the same way they trained me; separated by type, color & etc.; all facing to the right.   You'd think after 40 years some of it would go away.....


----------



## Claire (Oct 25, 2008)

I always wake WAY before my husband, and house rule is that last in bed, makes the bed.  I make the bed maybe four times a year.  When we were both gainfully employed (the first decade plus of our marriage), I made a point of buying great looking, color coordinated sheets and quilts, etc, so even if it wasn't made up, it looked kinda nice.


----------



## buckytom (Oct 25, 2008)

aww, c'mon. you can't bounce a quarter off of a quilt.

ok, maybe special forces or airborne can...


i am of the camp that a bed gets reused often, so unless there's an inspection, why bother. 

on the other hand, dw has had cats longer than i, so i think she's worked out some deal with them to always provide a plethora of pillows and quilted beadspreads, with corners that exceed mil specs.


----------



## pdswife (Oct 25, 2008)

Barbara said:


> i love this thread and remember the one from last year. Yes, I have to make my bed or who knows what will happen. I also am on a search for the softest sheets. My current favorites are like t - shirt material, wonderful.


 

We have sheets in Mexico (bought here) that are t-shirt material.  LOVE THEM!!!  They are so comfy!  I haven't been able to find any more but when I do I'll buy more for here.   They are cool in the summer and warm in the winter.


----------



## Barbara L (Oct 25, 2008)

dave the baker said:


> Army training sticks with you, like it or not. Also hang my clothes in the closet the same way they trained me; separated by type, color & etc.; all facing to the right. You'd think after 40 years some of it would go away.....


I've never been in the military, but I hang everything separated by type (not color though) and all facing to the right.  I didn't originally plan to hang everything facing right.  They just naturally go on that way when I put them on hangers.  

Barbara


----------

